# Electrical fittings



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a 2007 Adria IzolaA697SL and I want to change the installed TV sockets for dual TV/satellite ones. I cannot see anywhere on the fittings, or back boxes, who the manufacturer is. They have a square silver surround on them. Anybody have any clues as to who the manufacturer is - it isn't CBE as far as I can tell.

Colin


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Colin, I think they are CBE at least they were on the Adria I707 I had because I did the same as you and exchanged my Tv to a dual.

They are <<< HERE >>>

You can just buy the center.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Saddletramp = I saw those, but was unsure because the external frames are different - maybe an Adria special outer frame, or something they can get in mainland Europe that we can't get here? Do the external frames just pull off (carefully!)?

Colin


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes they unclip, You will see a small "slot" in the center of 2 sides near the wall face, Just a small bladed screwdriver in there and it flicks off, If you want I can Post sizes and pics etc so you can compare to yours and see if they will fit.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes please, if it's not too much trouble.

Colin


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

NP Here They are any questions please ask.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks a bundle - that's a few beers I owe you!

Colin


----------

